# Display oversized for monitor



## Panzer4 (Nov 25, 2003)

The display is oversized enough to hide the icons at the top and the right scroll bar in Word. It appeared like that suddenly without my having made any changes to anything. I should say that everything around the margins is cut off.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Probably not a Windows 10 issue...... however, you have checked that Word is set to 100% (or less) ......and that the Monitor settings are still as they were previously...... and that you have not updated to the Creators Update....?

T.


----------



## Panzer4 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

might be a graphic card driver update issue.
Was it like that before?


----------



## Panzer4 (Nov 25, 2003)

No it has been fine until about a week ago when one day it was just like that. Come to think of it, it was like that on everything but Word, then it was Word that went wonky about a week ago. Even the desktop icons are like that.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I would try to uninstall the graphics card driver and re-install it with the latest one.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

So, if you go to Settings > Display all of those settings are correct for your monitor..? And the problem persists even after you click on "Detect" and "Identify"..?

T.


----------



## Panzer4 (Nov 25, 2003)

I reinstalled the video driver. When I clicked on "Detect" nothing happened, i.e., "Identify" didn't come up. Some additional information, even the initial splash screen with BIOS and so on is over the limits of the monitor, which by the way is a 55" tv connected with HDMI if that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Have you tried the following....

1. Connect to a different computer
2. Connect to the same computer with a different HDMI cable
3. Connect to the same computer and/or a different computer with a different type of connector - e.g. D-Sub connector

T.


----------

